# gebrauchte Maschine mit S5 ohne Eprom, wertlos?



## Xplosion (12 November 2010)

Hallo,

wir haben eine gebrauchte Verseilmaschine bekommen.Hab diese nun wieder verdrahtet (Schaltschrank <-> Maschine) und in Betrieb genommen.

Dann stellte ich fest, dass die S5 auf STOP steht, trotz Schalter auf RUN.Hab dann mal auf Stop und wieder Run, aber das hat auch nichts geholfen.

Nun hab ich gesehen, dass das Eprom fehlt.Bei einer anderen Maschine in unserer Firma steckt aber eins drin.

Ist dieses Eprom also der Speicher des Programms oder gibt es da mehrere Möglichkeiten?
Außerdem ist in der S5 noch eine Batterie, die 2005 das letzte mal gewechselt wurde.Am Schaltschrank neben dem Hauptschalter steht ein Zettel mit: Übers Wochenende nicht ausschalten.

Besteht da irgendein Zusammenhang?

Ich hab eine S5-100U PS931 und ein S5-95U und nebendran noch einen Analog-Ausgangssignalgeber.


----------



## Paule (12 November 2010)

Xplosion schrieb:


> Besteht da irgendein Zusammenhang?


Auf jeden Fall!


Xplosion schrieb:


> Ist dieses Eprom also der Speicher des Programms oder gibt es da mehrere Möglichkeiten?


Ja das Programm wird entweder bei jedem Spannungswiederkehr vom Eprom gelesen, oder es wird über eine Pufferbatterie in der CPU gehalten.
Diese sollte jedoch in regelmäßigen Abständen gewechselt werden, Siemens schreibt bei S5 2 Jahre vor.
Allerdings hängt es sehr davon ab wie lange die Anlage ausgeschaltet wird.


----------



## Sockenralf (12 November 2010)

Hallo,

wenn kein Speicher drinnsteckt und die Batterie am Ende ist wird das Programm wohl weg sein 

Schau doch mal mit einem PG, ob auf der CPU noch was ist.

Gibt´s den Vorbesitzer noch? Vielleicht hat der ja was


MfG


----------



## Xplosion (12 November 2010)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, ist wirklich super von euch.

Also die Maschine stammt von einem Gebrauchtmaschinen-Händler. Werde dann natürlich meinen Chef fragen, ob wir dieses Programm noch herbekommen.Wollte aber zunächst mal wissen, wie das bei der S5 überhaupt funktioniert.

Ich kenn mich mit S5 und S7 so gut wie gar nicht aus, außer anschliessen natürlich.Ich hab ein Datenkabel von der S7, bei welcher ich dann Daten sichern kann.Wird aber bestimmt für die S5 ungeeignet sein oder?

Im schlimmsten Fall muß ich wohl versuchen, mit einem Logo die ganze Steuerung aufzubauen.

Da ich erst seit ein paar Monaten in der Firma bin und mein Vorgänger bereits weg ist, bin ich ziemlich auf mich alleine gestellt.

Bin da schonmal froh, dass ich euch habe.

Ich kann leider nicht sagen, wie lange die Maschine schon gestanden hat.Also ihr würdet versuchen, die S5 auszulesen um zu schauen, ob ein Programm drauf ist oder?

Welches Datenkabel brauch ich genau dazu?
Vielleicht liegt ja in der Firma irgendwo eins rum.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 November 2010)

Xplosion schrieb:


> Ich hab eine S5-100U PS931 und ein S5-95U und nebendran noch einen Analog-Ausgangssignalgeber.





Xplosion schrieb:


> Im schlimmsten Fall muß ich wohl versuchen, mit einem Logo die ganze Steuerung aufzubauen.


 
na dann viel spaß dabei, Logo vs. 95er, das sind schon unterschiedliche
Welten. Wenn das Programm weg ist ( mit dem Gedanken
solltest du dich schon mal anfreunden ) und du es nicht wieder bekommst.
Schmeiße die Steuerung raus und ersetze Sie durch eine S7-300 oder
etwas vergleichbares.
Wenn du diese Technik nicht beherscht, suche dir einen Dienstleister der
für dich das übernimmt, da gibt es auch einige hier im Forum.


----------



## Paul (12 November 2010)

Hallo
Mit einem Kabel allein ist es leider nicht getan.
Du brauchst dazu auch noch die STEP 5 Software samt Lizenz.

Mir kommt es aber trotzdem seltsam vor das die CPU auf STOP steht.
Wenn das Programm weg ist geht sie nurmalerweise trotzdem auf RUN,
es wird halt nur einfach nichts bearbeitet, weil nichts da ist, wobei ich
aber schon erlebt habe das sich speziell die 100U da manchmal etwas
zickig anstellt.

Ich würde das ganze erstmal so aufziehen das der Gebrauchtmaschinenhändler
dafür zu sorgen hat das das Programm rangeschafft und eingespielt wird.
Kann ja wohl nicht sein das eine Maschine in dem Zustand ausgeliefert wird.

MfG
Paul


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 November 2010)

Paul schrieb:


> Ich würde das ganze erstmal so aufziehen das der Gebrauchtmaschinenhändler
> dafür zu sorgen hat das das Programm rangeschafft und eingespielt wird.
> Kann ja wohl nicht sein das eine Maschine in dem Zustand ausgeliefert wird.
> 
> ...


 
so was kann schon passieren, wenn man "Ab Platz" kauft, das gibt es bei
uns auch. Wenn der Kunde es bezahlt, überprüfen wir die Maschine oder
führen eine Generalüberholung durch.

Alles eine Frage des Geldes.....


----------



## Xplosion (12 November 2010)

So wie ich das verstanden habe, kauft dieser Händler die Maschinen ein, baut sie ab und verkauft sie weiter.Beim Abbauen wird dann festgestellt, ob sie noch funktioniert.Das hat sie natürlich, weil die Batterie noch in Ordnung war bzw. das ganze immer am Netz war.

Also S7 programmieren kann ich nicht, S5 hatten wir vor vielen Jahren mal in der Schule (gelernter Elektroinstallateur).
Würde aber sehr gerne die SPS-Steuerungen lernen, wird aber nicht so einfach sein.

Aber mal grundsätzlich zur Funktionsweise der Maschine was das LOGO betrifft:

Maschine wird EIN und AUS geschaltet mit mehreren Abschaltungen (Meterzähler, Schnellstop, Not-AUS usw..).

Dann sind noch zwei Gleichstrommotoren mit Umrichter verbaut.Beide bekommen einen analogen Sollwert von der S5.
Die Schlaglänge (Verseilung) wird über einen BCD-Steller erfasst und demnach müssen die zwei Sollwerte für die Umrichter angesteuert werden.

Der Leitwert (Grundgeschwindigkeit) über ein Poti müßte auch noch mit eingerechnet werden.

Dann gibt es noch eine Bremse, diese sollte im Stillstand geschaltet werden.


Kann ich irgendwo eine DEMO runterladen, wo ich mir den Aufbau und Programmierung der S5 nochmal anschauen kann?
Würde das schon versuchen, nur müßte ich wissen, ob ich überhaupt damit klar komme.
Wie gesagt, in der Schule hatten wir das schonmal.


----------



## Xplosion (12 November 2010)

Paul schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wenn das Programm weg ist geht sie nurmalerweise trotzdem auf RUN,
> es wird halt nur einfach nichts bearbeitet, weil nichts da ist, wobei ich
> aber schon erlebt habe das sich speziell die 100U da manchmal etwas
> ...



Was könnte ich probieren, falls die SPS nur "rumzickt"? Sie steht immer auf STOP und das rote Licht leuchtet.Hab nur einmal auf Stop und wieder Run gedrückt.Bei der Batterie ist auch nochmal ein Schalter, für was ist denn der?


----------



## Paul (12 November 2010)

@Helmut



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wenn der Kunde es bezahlt, überprüfen wir die Maschine oder
> führen eine Generalüberholung durch.
> 
> Alles eine Frage des Geldes.....


 
OK Generalüberholung ist eine Sache die natürlich in Auftrag gegeben
weden muß.

Wenn ich aber auf den Schrottplatz gehe und mir ein Auto aussuche
von dem ich nichtmal weis ob der Motor sich noch durchdrehen läßt
muß ich entweder selbst ein guter Schrauber sein oder beklopft.

Meiner Ansicht sollte es Ehrensache sein das sowas nicht rausgeht.
Wie ich dich einschätze siehst du das aber bestimmt genauso.


----------



## Paul (12 November 2010)

Xplosion schrieb:


> Was könnte ich probieren, falls die SPS nur "rumzickt"? Sie steht immer auf STOP und das rote Licht leuchtet.Hab nur einmal auf Stop und wieder Run gedrückt.Bei der Batterie ist auch nochmal ein Schalter, für was ist denn der?


 
Was hast du denn genau drin?
Eine S5-95U oder eine S5-100U?
oder beides?
Geht aus deinen Angaben nicht so genau hervor.

Hat die CPU eine gelbe LED "Low Bat" 
Der Schalter könnte zum Reseten des Batteriefehlers sein
Meß mal die Batterie wenn du rankommst, ABER NICHT RAUSNEHMEN!!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 November 2010)

Paul schrieb:


> @Helmut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
neh sehe ich nicht so, wir haben wie schon gennant drei überholungs-
stufen, die dann preislich gestaffelt sind.


Ab Platz, dh. wir machen nichts außer Verladen, das ist auch
durchaus gewünscht von den Kunden. Da es Kunden gibt die
selber was machen, die maschine als Ersatzteillager wollen oder
die Maschine umgestallten.
Überprüfen, wir lassen die Maschine laufen, kleinigkeiten wie z.b.
eine leere Pufferbatterie wird getauscht. Bei größeren sachen wird
rücksprache mit dem Kunden gehalten, sollen wir das machen oder
macht ihr das selber
Generalüberholung, Maschine ist wie neu mit Gewährleistung
Hier in unseren Fall war der Händler vlt unseriös oder der Kunde einfach Blind und Geizig.


----------



## Paul (12 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ab Platz, dh. wir machen nichts außer Verladen, das ist auch durchaus gewünscht von den Kunden. Da es Kunden gibt dieselber was machen, die maschine als Ersatzteillager wollen oder die Maschine umgestallten.


Wenn ich weis auf was ich mich da einlasse ist das ja auch ok.
War aber hier glaube ich nicht der Fall.

Wer weis, vielleicht ist das Programm doch noch da.


----------



## Corosop15 (12 November 2010)

Wenn Xplosion einen Programmausdruck hat, kann man das Programm eventuell neu eintippen (ist großer Aufwand unter Umständen, ich weiß).
Problematisch wird es dann, wenn in DB's irgendwelche Sollwerte abgelegt wurden und diese in der Doku nicht aktuell sind. Das Gleiche gilt natürlich für den Rest des Programms.

Corosop15


----------



## Xplosion (12 November 2010)

Paul schrieb:


> Was hast du denn genau drin?
> Eine S5-95U oder eine S5-100U?
> oder beides?
> Geht aus deinen Angaben nicht so genau hervor.
> ...



Die CPU S5-100U PS931 scheint nur das Bauteil für die Stromversorgung zu sein 230V --> 24V
Danach geht es zur S5-95U und rechts davon ist dann noch das Analog-Output-Teil verbaut.

Es gibt eine gelbe LED ja, die leuchtet aber nicht.Darunter ist ein Schalter, den man auf I oder 0 stellen kann.Er steht auf I
Neben der gelben LED steht noch aufgedruckt: Battery LOW/OFF

Kann ich den Deckel vom Batteriefach öffnen, ohne dass mir gleich die Batterie entgegen kommt?


Ich hab nur den normalen Schaltplan, werde aber auch da mal nachfragen, ob es einen für die Steuerung gibt


----------



## Paul (12 November 2010)

@Kann ich den Deckel vom Batteriefach öffnen, ohne dass mir gleich die Batterie entgegen kommt? 

Klar


----------



## Verpolt (12 November 2010)

Paul schrieb:


> @Kann ich den Deckel vom Batteriefach öffnen, ohne dass mir gleich die Batterie entgegen kommt?
> 
> Klar



keine Angst. 
Spannungsversorgung eingeschaltet lassen.

Selbst wenn die Versorgung aus wäre, hat das Teil noch für ne halbe Stunde (nach Entnahme der Batterie) einen aufgeladenen Goldfolienkondensator.
(zumindest sagte das mal ein S-MA).


----------



## Paul (12 November 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die Versorgung aus wäre, hat das Teil noch für ne halbe Stunde (nach Entnahme der Batterie) einen aufgeladenen Goldfolienkondensator.
> (zumindest sagte das mal ein S-MA).


Ne halbe Minute vielleicht, aber selbst darauf würde ich mich 
nicht verlassen. Halbe Stunde --> Keinesfalls!


----------



## Xplosion (12 November 2010)

Ich hab jetzt mal die Batterie gemessen, ca. 3,6V.Schaut mir auch nicht so aus, als wäre sie 5 Jahre alt.

Einer hier hat gesagt, dass selbst wenn kein Programm drauf wäre, die S5 auf RUN gehen müßte.

Bei mir bleibt sie aber immer auf STOP, auch wenn ich den Schalter auf RUN umlege.
Gibt es da noch eine Möglichkeit?

Wahrscheinlich müßte man ins Programm reinschauen oder?
Bringt es was, wenn ich den Schalter auf COPY umlege?


----------



## Corosop15 (12 November 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es zur Zeit egal, welchen Zustand die Lithiumbatterie aufweist. Wenn er keine Ersatz dafür hat, ist es sowieso uninteressant.
Er muß sich das nötige Equipment besorgen um das Programm *zu retten* (falls noch vorhanden) und eine neue Lithiumbatterie. Vor dem Einsetzen der Batterie aber nicht vergessen, sie mit einer Strommessung "zu wecken".
Bis dahin bleibt ihm erst mal nicht Anderes über, als die CPU unter Spannung zu lassen.

Corosop15


----------



## MSB (12 November 2010)

Also, wenn die Pufferbatterie als "gut" angezeigt wird, und die Steuerung auch beim umschalten von STOP -> RUN dauerhaft die rote Stop-LED zeigt,
dann ist das wohl der gleiche Effekt den ich letzte Woche hatte.

Leider hatte ich es versäumt, vorm Programmübertragen mal den UStack auszulesen.
Ich vermut aber, das da der komplette RAM-Speicher der Steuerung "korrupt" war,
jedenfall waren im Bausteinverzeichnis noch nicht mal mehr die ganzen Analog-FB's etc,
diese waren erst nach dem definitiven Urlöschen wieder vorhanden.
Da ich die Software hatte, war das natürlich kein Problem.

Also Fakt ist wohl, wenn die Software nicht von irgendwoher aufgetrieben werden kann,
als Ausdruck oder Datei, dann hat die sich wohl im Speicher der S5 in wohlgefallen aufgelöst.

Nichtsdestotrotz, sollte man die CPU jetzt dauerhaft an der Spannung hängen lassen,
und rumspielen mit Batterie etc. erst dann wenn da wer mit dem PG dranhängt (der sich damit auskennt).

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Corosop15 (12 November 2010)

Das ist nicht ganz korrekt. Wenn im RAM-Speicher noch Programmfragmente stehen, läuft die SPS nicht hoch.
Ein Umstellen auf COPY bringt nichts. Der Schalter übt seine Funktion nur in Verbindung mit einem EEPROM aus.

Corosop15


----------



## Xplosion (12 November 2010)

Also die Maschine hängt eigentlich nicht am Netz.Hab sie nur provisorisch angeschlossen und kann dieses Kabel eigentlich nicht die nächsten paar Tage liegen lassen.

Ohje... jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass der Händler das Programm irgendwie auftreibt.Hab mich schon telefonisch mit ihm in Verbindung gesetzt.Mal schauen, wann er zurückruft.

Meld mich dann wahrscheinlich erst am Montag wieder, jetzt ist dann erst mal Feierabend.

Trotzdem vielen vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe...


----------



## Sockenralf (12 November 2010)

Hallo,

wo steht das Teil denn eigentliche (PLZ)?


MfG


----------



## Thomas_X (12 November 2010)

Hallo,

hat die Maschine ein Typenschild??
Die Herstellerfirma muss eigentlich die Daten/Programme mehrere Jahre lang speichern.
Könntest also mal schauen wer die Maschine gebaut hat (Herstellerm Seriennummer, Auftragsnummer) und dem anrufen, mit ein wenig Glück mailt er Dir das Programm kostenlos zu.
Dan würde ich aber trotzdem erstmal einen kompletten Sicherungskopie des auf der Steuerung vorhandenen Programmes machen und danach das zugesendet Programm aufspielen.
-------------
Du kannst Dir vom Hersteller auch ein Eprom oder EEprom brennen lasen und das Programm von dem Eprom einlesen lassen. (dies ist aber garantiert nicht kostenfrei)
Dies hilft aber nur, wenn es an einem Programmfehler oder Programmverlust liegt.


-------------
Das die S5 nicht auf run geht kann mehrere Ursachen haben.
- Programm korrupt/weg
- Programmfehler
- Daten fehlerhaft
- Erweiterungsbaugruppe nicht vorhanden/defekt.
- S5 defekt
------------------------
Das kann man nur rausfinden, wenn man mit einem Programmiergerät/Pc mit Adapterkabel (nur bei PC) sich auf die Steuerung aufsteckt und ausliest.
------------------------
Was hast Du den alles zur verfügung??
- Ein Siemens Programmiergerät?  PG720/740, Field PG?
- Die Siemens Software mit Lizenz??
- Bei einem PC einen Schnitstellenadapter rs232 auf PG-Schnitstelle?
- Verbindungskabel (kann man zur not auch noch selber machen)


Hoffe ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen


----------



## argv_user (12 November 2010)

Die orangene LED über dem Betriebsartenwahlschalter (vulgo Start-Stop-Knopf)  signalisiert 
doch den Zustand der Pufferbatterie. Leuchten signalisiert Defekt.


----------



## Xplosion (12 November 2010)

Das Teil steht in der Nähe von Ingolstadt.

Die Maschine ist eine vom Hersteller Karg.

Zur Verfügung hab ich ein S7-200 Programmierkabel und ein S7-300 Programmierkabel.Wird aber nicht viel helfen oder?


Gut, falls die Batterie in Ordnung ist (LED leuchtet nicht) sollte ja noch was drauf sein bzw. ein defektes Programm drauf sein.

Reicht die Software WINSPS-S5-V1.79? Die hätte ich gefunden.Aber Datenkabel brauch ich jetzt noch


----------



## -V- (12 November 2010)

@Xplosion

wenn du weder Software noch Kabel für die S5 hast, würde ich mir mal einen Dienstleister für S5 suchen.
Der kann dann mal nachschauen, ob und was noch auf der CPU drauf ist.


----------



## himbeergeist (12 November 2010)

....über ein Kabel leihweise könnte man reden.

Frank


----------



## Paule (12 November 2010)

Xplosion schrieb:


> Danach geht es zur S5-95U und rechts davon ist dann noch das Analog-Output-Teil verbaut.


Bin mir jetzt nicht mehr sicher, 
war es nicht so, dass die CPU auf Stopp ging wenn sie eine Analogkarte nicht erkannt hatte?

Spannung an der Analogkarte?
Busstecker (Flachbandkabel) von Busmodul richtig in der CPU gesteckt?


----------



## Question_mark (12 November 2010)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				paule schrieb:
			
		

> Spannung an der Analogkarte?



Wenn ich das hier so lese, könntest Du sogar recht haben :



			
				Xplosion schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Maschine hängt eigentlich nicht am Netz.Hab sie nur provisorisch angeschlossen



Vielleicht ist nur die SPS provisorisch angeschlossen. Und alle anderen Hilfsspannungen fehlen ?

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Xplosion (13 November 2010)

Ich hab schon den ganzen Schrank unter Spannung gesetzt, hab nur die Sicherungen für die Umrichter weggelassen.Wollte erstmal die Steuerung testen, nicht das da irgendwas schief läuft und die Motoren loslaufen.

Ich mach am besten am Montag ein Foto von der SPS, dann könnt ihr das genauer sehen was verbaut ist.

So langsam hab ich auch die Hoffnung, dass das Programm noch da ist.Vielleicht fehlt wirklich eine Spannung z.b. an der Analogkarte, die steuert ja die Umrichter.


----------



## Thomas_X (13 November 2010)

Sollte das Programm noch da sein und die Anlage richtig laufen, solltest Du aber am besten ein EEProm für S5 stecken und das Programm draufkopieren. (Stop-Run-Schalter auf Copy stellen und festhalten bis die LED blinkt)
Dabei  musst Du aber auf die größe des EEProms achten und das es wirklich ein EEProm ist (Eproms können nur mit einem Programmiergerät, EEProms mit der SPS programiert werden)


----------



## Xplosion (15 November 2010)

Guten Morgen,

hier sind Bilder von der SPS.

Werd nochmal die Stromzufuhr und die Analogkarte genauer untersuchen.


----------



## Xplosion (15 November 2010)

Also Spannungsversorgung ist auch an der Analogkarte vorhanden.

Dann muß ich mich wohl nach einem Datenkabel umschauen.


----------



## Paul (15 November 2010)

Xplosion schrieb:


> Dann muß ich mich wohl nach einem Datenkabel umschauen.


 
Hast du denn ein Programmiergerät an das du das Datenkabel anstecken kannst?


----------



## thomass5 (15 November 2010)

Ein Laptop mit RS232/USB (je nach Kabel) und ner (eventuel Demo)Version von:
http://www.process-informatik.de/ftp/pub/demos/pg20v510.exe
oder
http://www.winplc7.com/Download/WinSPS-S5-V2_04.exe
oder
http://www.deltalogic.de/content/view/50/74/lang,de/
oder ein freundlicher Habender
und ein entsprechendes Kabel für wenig Geld oder geborgt sollten dafür funktionieren.

Thomas


----------



## Xplosion (15 November 2010)

Also Software wäre kein Problem.Welches Datenkabel würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 

Soll halt nicht allzu teuer sein, da wir es ansonsten eigentlich fast nicht mehr brauchen können.


----------



## thomass5 (15 November 2010)

Welche SW has Du denn? Und was für einen Rechner?
Thomas


----------



## Xplosion (15 November 2010)

Ich hab XP und die WINSPS S5 1.79

Sollte doch zum Auslesen reichen oder?


----------



## Corosop15 (15 November 2010)

Wenn Dein Rechner eine serielle RS232 Schnittstelle (COM) hat, kannst Du Dir das Kabel mit etwas Geschick auch selber bauen.
Schaltplan dafür kann ich Dir bei Bedarf zu kommen lassen.

Gruß
Corosop15


----------



## thomass5 (16 November 2010)

entweder Selbstbau wie schon gesagt ( http://www.horter.de/doku/v24-tty_beschreibung.pdf) oder auch bei den Prog. - Herstellern oder
http://cgi.ebay.de/TTY-RS232-Progra...0?pt=SPS_Bus_Logiksysteme&hash=item588ae85b42
oder
http://cgi.ebay.de/TTY-USB-Interfac...9?pt=SPS_Bus_Logiksysteme&hash=item255e6a655b
oder...
Thomas


----------



## edison (16 November 2010)

Kannst Du nicht den Vorbesitzer der Maschine ausfindig machen?
Die haben doch sicher noch die Software irgendwo gesichert.
Sieht so aus, als wenn die S5 da irgendwann mal in einer hauruck Aktion da reingekommen ist.


----------



## Xplosion (16 November 2010)

Also ich hatte wohl Glück, hab heute das Programm als Email zugeschickt bekommen.

Ein Datenkabel hab ich auch schon bestellt, sollte die nächsten Tage eintreffen.
Jetzt müßte ich nur noch kurz wissen, was es zu beachten gibt beim draufladen.

Werd vorerst den internen Speicher bespielen, aber dann natürlich ein EEProm kaufen.Aber das Programm ist ja auf unserem Server schon gesichert.

Zur Verfügung hab ich ein Ebay-Datenkabel und die WinSPS S5 V1.79.Reicht das aus, um das Programm zu bespielen? 
Aus wieviel Dateien besteht so ein Programm eigentlich? Hab teilweise ini-Dateien geschickt bekommen und dann noch 2 Dateien mit der Endung .S5D
Ich hab mal in beide reingeschaut, schaut irgendwie aus als wäre das dasselbe.


Dann hab ich noch eine Frage.Bei der Maschine fehlt ein Drehgeber, diesen werd ich selbst montieren müssen.Ist natürlich kein Problem.
Ich frage mich allerdings, wie ich in der Steuerung rausfinden kann, wieviel Impulse pro mm der vorherige Drehgeber hatte.

In der Beschreibung, die mir per Email zugeschickt wurde, steht:

Drehgeber sollte 1000Imp/Umdrehung nicht überschreiten.

Was ich aber nicht verstehe: Ich kann ja wohl schlecht einen x-beliebigen anschliessen bis max 1000Imp/U. 
Würde dies gern aus der Steuerung rauslesen, aber da komm ich nicht so ganz klar.Hab nur den Eintrag gefunden mit einer Beschriftung: Impulse / mm

Aber mit den ganzen Programmierwerten kann ich nichts anfangen.

Läßt sich das rauslesen? Könnt ihr mir dabei helfen?


----------



## Paule (16 November 2010)

Xplosion schrieb:


> Aus wieviel Dateien besteht so ein Programm eigentlich? Hab teilweise ini-Dateien geschickt bekommen und dann noch 2 Dateien mit der Endung .S5D


Wenn die Referenzdatei erzeugt, die INI-Datei in die Seq übersetzt und anschließend die Symbolikdatei gespeichert wurde, sollten 7 Dateien mit dem gleichen Zeitstempel rauskommen.
Alle anderen Dateien können gelöscht werden.

Die .S5D ist die eigentliche Programmdatei. (nicht löschen)

Wenn zwei .S5D dabei sind, könnte eine ein AG - Abzug sein.


----------



## Paule (16 November 2010)

Xplosion schrieb:


> Was ich aber nicht verstehe: Ich kann ja wohl schlecht einen x-beliebigen anschliessen bis max 1000Imp/U.
> Würde dies gern aus der Steuerung rauslesen, aber da komm ich nicht so ganz klar.Hab nur den Eintrag gefunden mit einer Beschriftung: Impulse / mm
> 
> Aber mit den ganzen Programmierwerten kann ich nichts anfangen.
> ...


Die S5-95U hat zwei schnelle Zähler.
Diese werden im DB1 frei geschaltet. Eventuell ist dort auch der Vergleichswert eingetragen.
DB1 im Format KC öffnen: Parameterblock 'OBC: CAP 999
CAP = Zähler A zählt positive Flanken
CAN = Zähler A zählt negative Flanken
CBP = Zähler B zählt positive Flanken
Such mal im Programm nach :

```
L PW 36 // Zähler A
   L PW 38 // Zähler B
```
oder nach dem Alarm OB 3


----------



## thomass5 (16 November 2010)

> Also ich hatte wohl Glück, hab heute das Programm als Email zugeschickt bekommen.
> 
> Ein Datenkabel hab ich auch schon bestellt, sollte die nächsten Tage eintreffen.
> Jetzt müßte ich nur noch kurz wissen, was es zu beachten gibt beim draufladen.
> ...



Bitte schau auf die CPU bevor Du was einspielst, und sichere Dir diesen Stand wenn da was drauf ist zur Sicherheit.

Thomas


----------



## Xplosion (16 November 2010)

Danke, werd auf jeden fall vorher draufschauen und sichern.

Meld mich dann morgen wieder...


----------



## tnt369 (16 November 2010)

ist denn niemand bei dir in der nähe, der dir dabei zur hand gehen kann?
evtl. kann das prog aus der cpu noch gerettet werden.
wenn erst mal neu eingespielt wird etc. dann geht da nichts mehr.


----------



## maxi (17 November 2010)

Hallo,

hast du denn den Elektrotechnischen Schaltplan zu dieser Maschine?
Ohne wird sich jemand bei einer Neuprogrammierung sehr schwer tun.

Vielleicht ist es dir hilfreich das du die CPU auch ausbauen könntest und zu jemanden fahren, bzw. diese zu Eichler schicken könntest.
Ohne Spannung der Pufferbatterie ist jedoch vermutlich wenig möglich.

Hoffe ist dir hilfreich,

maxi


----------



## Xplosion (17 November 2010)

Aufgrund einiger Antworten von euch:

*Ich hab bereits das Programm per Mail zugeschickt bekommen.*

Jetzt geht es nur noch ums Aufspielen und herausfinden, was für einen Drehgeber ich brauche (Imp/mm).

Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


Hier ist das Programm:


​


----------



## Xplosion (17 November 2010)

Also im DB1 steht folgendes:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 November 2010)

Zählerkennung im DB
OPC

Zähler A, zählt positive Flanken bis 2
CAP 2

Zähler B, zählt positive Flanken bis 30000
CBP 30000

bei erreichen des Zählerstandes wird der OB3 aufgerufen und 
der entspechende Zähler wird wieder auf "0" gesetzt. Im Zyklischen
Programm können die Zähler mit PW36 für Kanal A und PW38 für 
Kanal B ausgewertet bzw. abgefragt werden.


----------



## Rudi (17 November 2010)

Xplosion schrieb:


> Aufgrund einiger Antworten von euch:
> 
> *Ich hab bereits das Programm per Mail zugeschickt bekommen.*
> 
> ...


Hallo, das Programm hast Du ja jetzt zum Glück.
Frage doch noch mal nach ob du dazu auch die Kommentardatei bekommen kannst. Die wärs sehr hilfreich (hat die Endung *.seq)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 November 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Hallo, das Programm hast Du ja jetzt zum Glück.
> Frage doch noch mal nach ob du dazu auch die Kommentardatei bekommen kannst. Die wärs sehr hilfreich (hat die Endung *.seq)



In der seq steht die Symbolik. Die Kommentare sind in der s5d.


----------



## Xplosion (17 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Zählerkennung im DB
> OPC
> 
> Zähler A, zählt positive Flanken bis 2
> ...



Was heißt das für mich dann? 

Also es kann ja nur was mit Impule pro Länge sein.Nur wieviel Impulse pro Längeneinheit hab ich laut Programm?

Die Angabe müßte mit ziemlicher Sicherheit mm sein.Aber wieviele Impulse pro mm?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 November 2010)

Du musst im Programm schauen wie deine Impulse verarbeitet werden,
vlt. wird da irgendwo noch eine Skallierung durchgeführt. Aus dem
Systemdatenbaustein lässt sich das auf jedem fall nicht rauslesen. 

Hilfreich kann es auch sein wenn du dir mal die Mechanik an der Maschine
anschaust, oft kann mann daraus schon erkennen ob die Auflössung des
Gebers zur verfahren Strecke passt. D.h. wieviel Weg macht die Mechanik
bei einer Drehgeberumdrehung.


----------



## Rudi (17 November 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> In der seq steht die Symbolik. Die Kommentare sind in der s5d.



Ja ich meinte eigentlich die Symbolik.
Aber das die Kommentare in der S5d stehen ist mir ehrlich gesagt neu. Wie kann ich die aufrufen im Step5 und im S5W  ?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 November 2010)

In der S5D gibt verschiedene Bausteintypen. Einen für den Code (bzw. die Daten), einen für die Kommentare (z.B. OK für OB-Kommentar) und einen für die Verweise (Sprungmarken bzw. Formate). Wird alles direkt von der Progarmmiersoftware gehadnelt und hoffentlich richtig zusammengesetzt.


----------



## Xplosion (17 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Du musst im Programm schauen wie deine Impulse verarbeitet werden,
> vlt. wird da irgendwo noch eine Skallierung durchgeführt. Aus dem
> Systemdatenbaustein lässt sich das auf jedem fall nicht rauslesen.
> 
> ...



Mein Problem ist ja, dass ich das nicht aus der Steuerung rauslesen kann, weil ich mich nicht auskenne.
Deshalb hab ich ja im Forum die Datei mit dem Programm angehängt und hoffe, jemand kann das für mich rauslesen.

In der Beschreibung vom Programm wird z.b. an der SPS ein Ausgang als Impulssignal für den Meterzähler ausgegeben. (1 Signal 250ms lang / Meter).Dieses Signal muß ja im Verhältnis zum Drehgeber stehen.Vielleicht könnt ihr das aus dem Programm rauslesen.
Irgendwo muß also stehen: Wenn der Drehgeber (Signal B auf Zähler)  x Impulse gezählt hat, dann wird ein Impuls von 250ms Länge an den Meterzähler ausgegeben (SPS-Ausgang)



Es gibt bei den Drehgeber wahrscheinlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten, entweder ist ein Messrad mit 20cm Umfang oder mit 50cm Umfang verbaut gewesen.
Das sind bei uns so die üblichen Größen, denke das war bestimmt so.

Aber wieviel Impulse die Steuerung z.b. als 1m auswertet, kann ich nicht rauslesen.Vielleicht kann mir da jemand helfen.


----------



## Paule (17 November 2010)

Xplosion schrieb:


> Irgendwo muß also stehen: Wenn der Drehgeber (Signal B auf Zähler) x Impulse gezählt hat, dann wird ein Impuls von 250ms Länge an den Meterzähler ausgegeben (SPS-Ausgang)


Schau mal im PB2 nach, dort wird der FB23 aufgerufen.
Als Parameter werden die Impulse und der Wert 1980 übergeben.
So wie es ausschaut entsprechen 1980 Impulse 1 Meter.
In dem FB23 wird auch die Zeit gestartet.


----------



## Xplosion (25 November 2010)

Wollte euch nur mitteilen, dass die Maschine jetzt funktionsfähig ist.

Das Programm war noch auf der SPS vorhanden, allerdings mit defekten Bausteinen.Hab es versucht auszulesen, wurden aber immer wieder Verweise auf Bausteine als fehlerhaft erkannt.

Dann hab ich Urgelöscht und das Programm neu eingespielt.Jetzt funktioniert eigentlich alles.

Beim Meterzähler hab ich einen mit 2000 Umdrehungen / Meter genommen.

Allerdings zeigt er z.b. 295m Länge an, sind effektiv aber nur 293m.
Ich hab dann die 1980 im Programm auf 2000 umgestellt, konnte aber keine wirkliche Änderung feststellen.

Aber das ist nicht so wichtig, werden einfach mal 2000m verseilen und danach mit einer anderen Maschine genau nachmessen.Dann sehen wir schon, ob es passt oder ob wir was ändern müssen.

Vielleicht könnte von euch noch jemand schauen, ob im Programm noch andere Änderungen notwendig sind, was den Impulszähler betrifft.Hab nur im PB002 die 1980 auf 2000 geändert.

Vielleicht reicht das ja nicht....

Könnt ihr mir noch einen Tip geben, wo ich am besten ein EEPROM passend für die S5 kaufen kann? Gibts da Unterschiede?

Möchte das Programm gern zur Sicherheit aufs EEPROM spielen, auch wenn es am PC nochmal abgespeichert ist.


----------



## Nordischerjung (25 November 2010)

Xplosion schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir noch einen Tip geben, wo ich am besten ein EEPROM passend für die S5 kaufen kann? Gibts da Unterschiede?
> 
> Möchte das Programm gern zur Sicherheit aufs EEPROM spielen, auch wenn es am PC nochmal abgespeichert ist.



zum Bleistift hier http://www.cdelectronic.de/products/S5_Speicher/s5_speicher.html


----------



## Xplosion (22 März 2011)

Könnt ihr mir bitte nochmal helfen wegen einer Umprogrammierung der Steuerung?

Ich hänge die Datei nochmal an.

Hier nochmal eine kurze Beschreibung der Maschine:

Es ist eine Verseilmaschine, die die Adern in einer bestimmten Schlaglänge zusammendreht.
Es gibt einen Bügel und eine Trommel.Der Bügel dreht sich um die Trommel und verseilt das Material.Gleichzeitig dreht sich die Trommel in einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit mit, so dass die richtige Schlaglänge entsteht.

Gemessen wird der Einlauf als 2000 Imp pro Meter und eine Bügelumdrehung als induktiver Sensor.

Nun ist in der Steuerung aber folgendes programmiert:

Bei jeden Druck auf die Taste "Start" dreht sich die Trommel kurz in die entgegengesetzte Richtung um das Material vorzuspannen.Ist ca. 1 Sekunde lang.
Danach drehen sich Bügel und Trommel fast zeitgleich (erst Bügel dann Trommel) in die richtige Richtung.
Dies war damals bestimmt ganz sinnvoll, aber für unseren Gebrauch eher nicht.
Wir müßten das Vorspannen weglassen, da bei uns von Hand das Material auf Zug gebracht wird.

Wäre dies in der Steuerung möglich?

Die Trommel müßte also kurz von der SPS ein analoges Signal bekommen, dass beim Start für 1 Sekunde entgegengesetzt ist.

Die SPS verwaltet 2 analoge Signale, eins für die Trommel, das andere für den Bügel.

Könnt ihr mir helfen wie ich das umprogrammiere?​


----------



## tnt369 (22 März 2011)

in pb2 netzwerk11 ist eine verzögerung der reglerfreigabe
programmiert. diese könnte das bewirken.
ich würde mal an der zeit (L  KT 10.1) etwas ändern und
dabei die auswirkung beobachten.

der wert 10.1 bedeutet 10 x 0,1 Sekunden

Raster
.0 => 1/100 Sekunden
.1 => 1/10 Sekunden
.2 => 1 Sekunde
.3 => 10 Sekunden

so ist z.b.   L KT 55.3   => 550 Sekunden
und L KT 5.0  => 50 ms


----------



## Xplosion (23 März 2011)

vielen Dank, werde das heute gleich mal ausprobieren.

Ich muß unbedingt mal anfangen, S5 und S7 zu erlernen.

Gibt es bei der S5 ein Buch, das ihr mir empfehlen könntet?


----------



## tnt369 (23 März 2011)

von hans berger "automatisieren mit simatic s5-115u"
ist zwar auf die 115u orientiert, aber bietet sehr viel s5-wissen.


----------



## Betriebselektriker (23 März 2011)

Hi

Step 5- Crashkurs von Habermann ist nen gutes Buch was die die Grundlagen erklärt und dann Tiefer geht! Für Anfänger bestimmt das passende Buch!Außerdem gibt es Software dabei wo du das Theoretische wissen direkt praktisch anwenden kannst!

mfg


----------



## Tigerente1974 (23 März 2011)

Ich finde dieser thread ist ein tolles Beispiel dafür, wie wertvoll dieses Forum ist!


----------



## Xplosion (4 April 2011)

Kann ich für S7 bedenkenlos den Step7 Crashkurs Habermann nehmen?


Soll ich für S5 Habermann oder Hans Berger nehmen? Wo gibt es eigentlich noch die Möglichkeit diese Bücher zu erwerben? Oder gibt es jemanden im Forum, der sowas verkauft?


----------



## tnt369 (4 April 2011)

zu habermann kann ich nichts sagen, von dem hab ich nichts.

von berger habe ich zwei bücher in amazon gekauft
(automatisieren mit s5-115u,
automatisieren mit step7 in awl und scl)
die bücher sind recht teuer (ca. 50-70 euro/stück) aber für mich
eine wahre fundgrube an fundiertem wissen über die s5 und s7.


----------



## Xplosion (20 April 2011)

Ich hab nochmal eine Frage:

Die zwei Analogausgänge bei der Verseilmaschine möchte ich gerne ändern.
Erstens sollen die Analogausgänge langsamer "hochdrehen" und zweitens gleichzeitig anfangen zu drehen.

Momentan ist es wie folgt programmiert:

Trommel dreht ca 2 Sekunden rückwärts, danach dreht die Trommel vorwärts und der Bügel schaltet sich dazu.

Funktionieren sollte es aber so:

Die Trommel und der Bügel starten gleichzeitig und drehen ganz langsam von 0 auf den Sollwert.

Kann mir da jemand helfen, wie ich das umprogrammiere.Versuche die ganze Zeit schon das Programm zu verstehen.Ist aber wirklich nicht einfach.

Ich suche z.b. vergeblich, wie für Analogsignale eine Art "Hochlaufzeit" eingestellt wird.


----------



## tnt369 (20 April 2011)

ja, so langsam wirds knifflig...

die ausgabe der analogwerte erfolgt in pb9

gebildet werden die werte in

fb20 + fb22

bzw. der andere analogwert in

fb21 netzwerk 6-8

dabei wird in beiden fällen mit dem fb7 (integrator) eine
einstellbare rampe gefahren.
schau dir mal in fb22 bzw. fb21 netzwerk 6 die zuweisung für
die dw an, die dann am fb7 für "takt" und "rate" verwendet
werden. mit "takt" und "rate" wird die steilheit also die
nachführgeschwindigkeit des integrator festgelegt.
(bei dir: db10 dw14+15   bzw.  dw43+44)


----------



## Xplosion (20 April 2011)

Danke schonmal....hab mir das jetzt mal genauer angesehen.

Meine erste Frage die sich stellt ist:

Ist z.b. das Datenwort DW43 + DW44 ein fester Wert oder variiert dieser?
Ist es möglich, dort einen festen Wert einzutragen ohne weitere Verknüpfungen?


----------



## tnt369 (20 April 2011)

schau dir mal in fb22 den

L KF+30

an. mit diesem wert wird initialisiert.
damit kannst du schon mal etwas beeinflussen.
das dw43 konnte ich jetzt auf die schnelle nicht
nachvollziehen. kommt evtl. vom display?

soll ich mal vorbei kommen, um dir zu helfen?


----------



## Xplosion (20 April 2011)

Hallo,

das mit dem "Vorbeikommen" ist echt nett.
Aber meine Aufgabe wäre es, das "selbst zu schaffen".

Bzw. Aufgabe kann man nicht sagen, da ich dafür eigentlich nicht qualifiziert bin bzw. das nicht in den Aufgabenbereich von mir fällt.

Allerdings ist es für mich selbst eine Bestätigung, dass ich dann doch Sachen in der Arbeit schaffe, die ich eigentlich gar nicht gelernt habe.

Natürlich nur mit eurer Hilfe bzw. Bücher.
Wir müssten wenn dann einen Programmierer holen, aber das kostet natürlich und außerdem fühl ich mich dabei irgendwie unnütz.
Möchte das gern selber schaffen bzw. mir die Informationen beschaffen, damit ich es hinbekomme.

Es ist außerdem schön, wenn man Sachen kann, die niemand anderes in der Firma kann.Gibt einen einfach das Gefühl, dass man "unverzichtbar" ist.
Ich hätte mir gern das S5-Buch gekauft von Habermann.Leider hab ich bis jetzt nur das S7-Crashkurs-Buch gekauft.Das S5 gibt es nicht mehr wirklich zu kaufen und außerdem baut alles nur noch auf die S7 auf.

Mir würde es einfach gefallen, wenn ich zumindest ein bisschen mit SPS-Steuerungen auskenne und vielleicht das eine oder andere "rauslesen" bzw. programmieren kann.

Außerdem würde es mir sehr viel Spaß machen, bestimmte Maschinen bzw. Teile von Maschinen umzubauen und evtl. auch S5 und S7 zu verstehen.
Bisher arbeite ich nur mit Logo und diese ist da wieder etwas begrenzt.

Wobei ich schon die ganze Zeit überlege, die Steuerung der Verseilmaschine auf Siemens Logo umzubauen (evtl. mit der neuen 0ba7).

Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher, ob dies wirklich funktioniert und mache mir da erstmal parallel dazu Gedanken.

Ich werde morgen in der Arbeit mal den L KF +30 anschauen.
Momentan kann ich noch viel ausprobieren; Müßte ich einfach den Wert 30 verändern und testen oder? 

Die Verseilmaschine läuft ja einigermaßen.Nur nutzen wir diese eigentlich für was anderes (feines Geflecht um eine Ader wickeln).
Deshalb wäre es so wichtig, dass die Maschine ganz vorsichtig anläuft und nicht so ruckartig anzieht beim Anfahren.
Wenn ich das noch hinbekommen würde, wäre mein Ziel erreicht.


----------



## tnt369 (21 April 2011)

der wert KF+30
wird auf zwei datenworte transferiert (15 + 44).

wenn dun nun schreibst:

L KF+30
T DW15
L KF+30
T DW44

(also eine zeile einfügst mit L KF+30)
dann kannst du damit die startwerte für die datenworte
und damit die rampensteilheit für beide antriebe getrennt
einstellen.


----------



## tnt369 (21 April 2011)

auf logo würde ich das nicht umrüsten, das währe eher was für
die s7-1200 oder die s7-300.
da hast du dann auch gleich "richtiges" s7.
als günstige hardware kann ich die ecocon50 von berthel empfehlen
(16 Ein + 16 Ausgänge + div. Analoge schon onboard) und das
für 500€. Das ding ist wie ne s7-315 mit Ethernet-CP. dazu noch
ein kleines display mit wincc-flex und du hast eine feine steuerung
für unter 1000€.


----------



## jojo2 (26 April 2011)

Was für Umrichter sind denn verbaut?

Evtl. hilft es ja schon dort die Hochlaufzeit einzustellen.


----------



## Kilom (14 Juni 2011)

Die Berger Bücher sind Top, kann ich nur empfehlen...
Ich kann tnt369 nur zustimmen, logo ist nicht die richtige Wahl....

Aber Versuch doch wirklich mal die Hochlaufzeit zu verstellen, dass kann Wunder bewirken


----------

